# BFBC2 Clan interests?



## sub_junkie (Apr 14, 2009)

I think that it would be very cool to start a clan for Battlefield Bad Company 2, with members from the shack. (maybe this has already been discussed?)

Someone (or I), could name and start the clan. We can get clan suggestions posted; pretty much post anything that you think would be cool, has some sort of a meaning, etc...

Just to let you guys know, I'm pretty much a dedicated sniper. I unlocked the Barrett M95 by rank 5. I played as a Medic for one or two games, but my interests really just lie with being a sniper for some reason. 
I may not be the best sniper that people have seen, but if I can see an enemy, and have at least a little bit of time to adjust for bullet drop, and for leading the bullet before I shoot, I can pretty much take out anyone. I've played about three games where I've have 100% accuracy, 10-15 kills, with anywhere from 3-8 deaths. That doesn't sound like a lot of kills, but for that game it was. No one had more than 1,500 or 2,000 points earned in that game for some reason.


Would any of you guys be interested in starting a clan?

My PSN id is WaR_Kid (WaR was a really good clan from Cod3, and I just haven't made a second name yet.)


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I'd be more than happy to join in with your guys. I have a UK clan I regularly play with, but when not with them I'd be good to have other to play with, and times would probably fit around each other well.

I favour medics kits, and I like to get stuck in to the action more. A squad consisting of one from each class, with the sniper hanging back is a highly potent force, and our clans combines squads as well using the party chat feature. I have every weapon and extras unlocked, so I can play as anything, and I do mix it up a fair bit, so I'm good for whatever. I'm a pretty decent pilot too and a mean tank commander, coupled with another engineer, a pair of us in a tank can be almost unstoppable, especially if the choppers dont/cant bother you.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Some of us who are uneducated with respect to gaming would love to know what BFBC2 means. Or am I the only one?


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Battlefield:Bad Company2.

And if you like your shooters, it really should be your next purchase, it rocks :yes:


----------



## sub_junkie (Apr 14, 2009)

Moonfly said:


> I'd be more than happy to join in with your guys. I have a UK clan I regularly play with, but when not with them I'd be good to have other to play with, and times would probably fit around each other well.
> 
> I favour medics kits, and I like to get stuck in to the action more. A squad consisting of one from each class, with the sniper hanging back is a highly potent force, and our clans combines squads as well using the party chat feature. I have every weapon and extras unlocked, so I can play as anything, and I do mix it up a fair bit, so I'm good for whatever. I'm a pretty decent pilot too and a mean tank commander, coupled with another engineer, a pair of us in a tank can be almost unstoppable, especially if the choppers dont/cant bother you.


I haven't really started a dedicated clan yet; I mostly just invite friends from my friends' list into the clan and start a game. So far, I haven't unlocked a single thing for any other class except for the Recon class, lol. I'm working on unlocking everything also (if I can stand it )

I just got my stats up on that battlefield website : http://bfbcs.com/stats_ps3/WaR_Kid
Until I unlocked the Barrett, I wasn't going for a high k/d ratio or accuracy, so I'm working on getting that higher now.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

KDR is related to skill level and doesnt really tell the whole story. Hangin back out the way will increase it, while trying to defend m-coms etc will almost certainly decrease it.

Medic isnt a great kit at first, but once you start getting acog scopes for the LMG's, and you get fast heal medipack kits and the defibrillators, its a licence to print points :T

I have had times when I have hung back a touch i n cover behind my squad, and thrown a medic pack down. When they get hurt you points just rack up, when they die you revive them and get a ton of points, and you can get kills at silly ranges if your easy on the trigger using the x4 scopes.


----------



## sub_junkie (Apr 14, 2009)

Moonfly said:


> KDR is related to skill level and doesnt really tell the whole story. Hangin back out the way will increase it, while trying to defend m-coms etc will almost certainly decrease it.
> 
> Medic isnt a great kit at first, but once you start getting acog scopes for the LMG's, and you get fast heal medipack kits and the defibrillators, its a licence to print points :T
> 
> I have had times when I have hung back a touch i n cover behind my squad, and thrown a medic pack down. When they get hurt you points just rack up, when they die you revive them and get a ton of points, and you can get kills at silly ranges if your easy on the trigger using the x4 scopes.



I know that, but I was doing a lot of running and gunning with the recon class to earn more points, rather than staying back. I can guarantee that if I just hung back, and was a strict sniper, that it would be MUCH higher. I average something like 19 kills and 3 deaths all the time when I'm like that. 

And you are sooo right about the medics. I can't count the number of times that I've picked up someone's medic kit and run aroud with it, and get tons of points and kills with it. 

When the Beta was out on PS3, I saw one guy earned 98,000xp in one game. He had three people constantly throwing motions sensors and shooting like crazy, and he just kept throwing ammo for them. He had that crazy high score before it was 5 minutes into the game


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Squad-ing up is the key to huge scores. Ive hit 20-30k on occasion, and if you look for a good place to drop a kit, then just leaving them around will get you regular random points. I always spawn in with a squad member when I use ammo kits too. Then first thing I do is drop an ammo box and you almost always get points. More so if you drop in behind a sniper, just leave the kit with them, and every time they re-load, free points 

There is loads of hint and tips on scoring and staying alive, we should probably do a guide.


----------



## sub_junkie (Apr 14, 2009)

It seemed like when the Beta was out, it was better for sniping than the actual game is right now :scratch: I was just able to get more points every round. I would regularly stack up somewhere around 4,000-7,000xp at a minimum, sometimes closer to 15,000xp, and still just be a sniper. I usually play games where I never have to use my pistol at all. But, to earn the Barrett M95 in the Beta, you needed *248,000*xp!! It was totally insane to earn all of those points in the little time that the Beta was available. I'm very glad that they lowered it down to just 34,000xp in the actual game.


----------

